# Eclipse Suche : in *.properties/gebunden in jars



## reibi (11. Jun 2009)

Hallo zusammen

Habe ganz verwegenes Problem

Und zwar hab ich ein Verzeichnis in meinem EclipseProject in dem ein paar GB Zeuch drinne liegt. 

Ich suche ein properties-File welches den Text "Waschbecken" beinhaltet und sich eventuell in nem JarFile befindet.

Wie Suche ich das?
Mit der JavaSearch kann ich zwar jar-Files durchsuchen, das funktioniert aber leider nur für java-Files und nicht für properties-Files.
Mit der FileSearch kann ich zwar in properties-Files rumsuchen aber leider nicht wenn sie in jar-Files gebunden sind.


Hat jemand ne Idee?
Kann auch n ganz anderes Tool sein, Hauptsache ich finde mein "Waschbecken"

;-)


----------



## Vayu (11. Jun 2009)

Total Commander  Total Commander - home

der durchsucht dir auch archive


----------



## reibi (11. Jun 2009)

Probier ich gleich mal aus


----------

